# [SOLVED] Video Controller VGA Compatible



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

I reformatted my computer, took everything off, even windows which i re-installed. Now i have a problem with my Display adapter, under the tab in device manager is says 'Video controller (VGA compatible)' with a yellow '!' next to it. It says there are no drivers installed. Its a Packard Bell iMedia 5070

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/8/2009, 19:16:48
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.080814-1233)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Packard Bell NEC
System Model: 00000000000000000000000
BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/08/04 16:18:42 Ver: 08.00.09
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Memory: 382MB RAM
Page File: 464MB used, 457MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/23/2001 14:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 00:07:08, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Get the drivers here> http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?pn=P480410801&g=2000 
Start with the the Chipset then the Video Driver


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Can you be more specific for me please?  I'm hopeless with these things.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Down load the Motherboard Chipset and the Video drivers from the link above and install the Chipset drivers first then the Video drivers. Drivers are software that tells Windows how to use the hardware in your computer.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Right, this is what i have done so far:
I have downloaded the only chipset availible for my computer which is: 
SiS65x AGP filter & USB patch
I then installed it.
Then i downloaded the Video Component:
SiS650 / 651 display drivers
Which again is the only one available for my computer.

I still have the same problem.
I really need the Drivers to play any of my games or watch my movies.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Did you install a video card in this PC?
Go to the Device Manager> Right click on My Computer> Select Properties> On the Hardware Tab click on Device Manager> Right Click on the error (Yellow Question mark)> Then Properties> Then the Details Tab.
A window will open and under Device Instance ID it will post the DEV/VEN#.
Record and Post them here.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5834&SUBSYS_E00D1631&REV_00\4&176C5903&0&2808

There you go


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

You have a ATI X1250 integrated video chip.
Down load and install the Catalyst Software Suite from here> 

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/integrated_mce-xp.aspx


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

During the 2nd setup process, it comes up with an error message saying ' Setup did not find a driver compatible with your hardware or operating system. Setup will now exit.'


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

By the way, this is my own current research and i found this:

Name: RADEON 9100 IGP
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5834&SUBSYS_E00D1631&REV_00\4&176C5903&0&2808

Which is the same Device ID i gave to you and it gave me a READEON 9100 IGP.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

I have to go now, I will be on tomorrow, please keep checking if i need more help, thank you very much for taking your time to help me aswell


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Somethings not adding up here the 9100 is old and only has Win 2k drivers, D/L and Run Everest post the .txt report as an attachment.
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

I think that's the one your asking for right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Try this one see if it see the video adapter.
If not are there any other yellow marks or red x's in device manager.

Edit the link might help
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/radeon-prer300-xp.aspx


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

It faills when i try to install it, it first says 'INF error, Video driver not found' then says 'Setup was unable to complete the installation. Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup.'



There are no other Exclamation marks or question marks in device manager.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

What caused you to reformat the PC?
Is there a video card installed in a expansion slot and your using the onboard instead of the card?
For your model I don't even see a ATI integrated option available only the SIS. 
Try this go here and enter the serial number see if it gives you a different set of drivers>
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

I reformatted from cause of a virus ( Now i have Norton 360 ) And it deleted windows XP, so took me time to get Windows XP CD to install it.
Onboard card 
Thats what im wondering, i havent seen on any of the sites for an 'ATI RADEON 9100 IGP' series card. 
Where do i find my serial?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Should be a tag on the bottom or the back maybe, How old is the PC? the 9100 series is from around 2001-03 vintage.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

There we go, you have been really helpful Thank you.
Turns out, i didnt have an iMedia 5070, i have an iMeida 3082
I was able to find the Chipset and the video driver from there.
Thanks and sorry if i wasted your time 

Your great and very helpful and i wish you all the best in the future! Youre amazing!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller VGA Compatible*

Good to hear you have it figured out


----------

